# What are they



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I found these in my shelf in my sewing craft etc I don't know what is this .


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

The green is a type of ribbon, for crafts. I'm not sure about the kit, you might want to open it up and explore


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It is a type of craft metallic "ribbon". It is what is left after sequins are punched out of it.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes, the metallic ribbon is what's left after they punch out the sequins but back in the 1960's we also made things out of it. We would cut it to the desired length for placemats, table runners, coasters, or whatever then cut lengths of yarn about 6" longer than the strips and weave them through, overlapping 1-2 rows of holes to join the strips. You would not use this as a hot mat as it would melt but I do recall using cotton yarn to make mug rugs. How many strands of yarn you use depends upon the thickness.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

seamer45 said:


> It is a type of craft metallic "ribbon". It is what is left after sequins are punched out of it.


No this ribbon type but not soft and nothing came out this is came originally as it is .


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Mirror said:


> No this ribbon type but not soft and nothing came out this is came originally as it is .


The company punches out the sequins and then sells the leftover base material as well. I believe they wholesale it to another company that then repackages it.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

this can use as a net or need to throw .


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I just googled Punchkraft and came up with a bunch of German sites on the subject. It looks like what I've seen as Punch Needle embroidery.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

The ribbon looks like the waste from sequins. My aunt used to buy this stuff, but it into lengths and weave thick yarn through it, overlapping the edges to make it bigger. We all had place mats, table runners etc from it.
Punch craft is like embroidery kits but had a needle punch tool. End result is a cross between embroidery and hooking.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Mirror said:


> I found these in my shelf in my sewing craft etc I don't know what is this .


Funny...I also have some of that ribbon on the shelf in my craft room and don't know what it is (or where I got it!). I know someday it's going to be "just what I need" for something!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Even tho I can't help this is why this site is so special ..you learn a lot about things you never heard of..I'm sure something will come up as to a use for this...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> The company punches out the sequins and then sells the leftover base material as well. I believe they wholesale it to another company that then repackages it.


They call it sequin waste, a neighbour made Christmas angels out of it and pipe cleaners.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I've seen this in stores but never knew what it was. Thanks.


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

If you decide you would like to part with the Punchkraft set, I would be interested. BTW, I have stuff in my craft room, that I don't remember buying too. Do you think it sneaks into our homes while we sleep? I am pretty certain this happens


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

I worked in a craft shop and we sold lots of it---we called it honeycomb ribbon. Making bows with it is hard on the hands but lovely bows when finished. I would love to find some, there were other crafts I did with it.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

gakernil said:


> I worked in a craft shop and we sold lots of it---we called it honeycomb ribbon. Making bows with it is hard on the hands but lovely bows when finished. I would love to find some, there were other crafts I did with it.


As it's hard how we tie the bow in middle .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

LittleRedHen said:


> If you decide you would like to part with the Punchkraft set, I would be interested. BTW, I have stuff in my craft room, that I don't remember buying too. Do you think it sneaks into our homes while we sleep? I am pretty certain this happens


I am not at home by Monday than will have your contact and you can gave it .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

mea said:


> Funny...I also have some of that ribbon on the shelf in my craft room and don't know what it is (or where I got it!). I know someday it's going to be "just what I need" for something!


This is not just waste they sell in shops must be if we know exactly for what use this can be nice .


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

rujam said:


> They call it sequin waste, a neighbour made Christmas angels out of it and pipe cleaners.


That's exactly what it is. When I was in grade school, we wove yarn through the holes, creating fringe on each side and made placemats with it as Christmas gifts to our mothers. I even made a set for one of my grandmothers. Ironically, many, many decades later when we were cleaning out my grandmother's house after she died, I found the set stored neatly with her Christmas decorations. Sure brought back tons of memories.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=sequin+waste&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=186564255968&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17033296423326762189&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045619&hvtargid=kwd-112103716&ref=pd_sl_39xual1zjf_b

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sequin-Punchinella-metres-Friendly-Plastic/dp/B01MYLK0C0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1506700003&sr=8-6&keywords=sequin+waste


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

When I was a kid my mom & I used to make Christmas trees with this. It was cut to different sizes, then there was some folding technique to put them on a wooden dowel set in a wood base, then mom would buy these little ornaments that you would pull the top from to thread through the holes and put back together. They were really cute, wish I still had the pattern & instructions.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we used to use this "ribbon" when I was in primary school during WW2 years.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

when I made the bows with honeycomb ribbon, I used a wire about 12" long, fold in half and wire close with the help of a pliers.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

I've used that "ribbon" to make Christmas ornaments .I've made decorated fan shapes and angels out of them .Still have some in my craft room .
Must make some more of these when I find the time .


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> It is a type of craft metallic "ribbon". It is what is left after sequins are punched out of it.


Thanks for the info. I have the ribbon but never would have thought it was a way to sell 'leftovers'! It makes perfect sense, though. We used to use it to make wreaths, I think.


----------



## houellet (Oct 19, 2012)

This makes beautiful Christmas wreaths.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

houellet said:


> This makes beautiful Christmas wreaths.


How please explain.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh my gosh- I HAVE some of this and thought it was ribbon? I had no idea there were other crafts involved in it. Brilliant that you guys know it came from sequin waste. So glad we have KP and find out so many interesting things.


----------

